# [ 2006 ] Help With Upcoming Lawrence Welk Resort Stay



## Amy (Feb 22, 2006)

We will be flying into San Diego and checking into the Lawrence Welk Resort on Saturday, March 11. This will be our first visit at Lawrence Welk, and we have a 2BR unit reserved for our family of three, DH, DS (23 months) and me. I picked the original Lawrence Welk over the newer Villas on the Greens after reading the TUG reviews. I'm planning to call the resort this week to place a couple of requests (such as request for non-smoking unit) and would appreciate some guidance. I also need help with misc. matters.
*
DRIVE FROM AIRPORT  *Google Map shows the distance to be around 44 miles with an estimated driving time of 50 minutes. Is the drive time fairly accurate from the airport to the resort parking lot? 

*UNIT LOCATION* I get the sense that the units are clustered near three pool recreational areas, the Boulder Springs Club House and Waterslide area, the Broadway Hill Recreation Center, and the Harmony Hill Recreation Center. From the descriptions on the resort website the coolest sounding area is the Boulder Springs Club House. I can't get a good sense of the facilities from the limited photo shot on the website. Is the "interactive water playground for children" at Boulder Springs one suitable for a toddler or more geared toward older kids? Would we as exchangers be able to request [or receive] a unit near Boulder Springs or are the closer units part of the new phase -- the Villas on the Greens? Would folks recommend we request a unit near one of the other two recreational areas instead?

*UNITS* The reviews from last year mention all the villas were undergoing refurbishment. Does anyone know if the resort has finished refurbishing all the units? If not, I'll make sure to add a request for a refurbished unit if available.  Also, are do all the 2BR units come with two double beds in the second room?

*FOOD* First, I was so excited to find a reference to a local Trader Joes in a TUG review! We moved away from LA several years ago to an area without TJs and I've really missed those stores. So I'm not even planning on visiting a "traditional" large supermarket for this upcoming trip -- I just want to get our stuff from TJs! That said, we'd appreciate some recommendation for local restaurants as well because we enjoy eating out on vacations; we've never spent any time in Escondido before -- our previous trips to the area were limited to visiting the Wild Animal Park. 

*TRAVEL TO LA* We'll be heading up to LA (San Gabriel Valley) for one night in the middle of this trip. From various map searches I see two possible routes, one familiar to me would mean heading west to the 5 and going north while the other (unfamiliar to me) would mean heading north on the 15, then going west on the 10 to reach our destination. We're planning on the LA trip on Tuesday and returning Wednesday. We plan to drive during the period that coincides with DS's nap time (on Central Time schedule), roughly from 10 - 11 am Pacific Time, which hopefully means we won't hit as much traffic. Would heading north via 15 be the better route? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 22, 2006)

Personally, I prefer the 15. Welk is visible from the 15 and it is a straight shot to the 10 or 210 and usually much less crowded than the 5. The new pool area has a sprinkler area and I think toddlers would do fine with supervision. i think our unit is by Harmony Hill and backs up to the hills with big boulders. We love the relaxing environment.
Liz


----------



## Amy (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks, Liz.  Just how large is the resort?  Is it pretty easy from any unit to reach any of the pool areas?  For example, how long of a walk is it from your unit by Harmony Hills to the new Boulder Springs area?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree with Liz go up the 15 and then over on the 10 or 60 (depends on your destination in the SGV).  The times you mentioned should be good and do the same times coming back.  The 15 should be no problem...it's the 10 that I have found can be a killer at any time of the day.

The trip over from San Diego to Escondio should be about what the maps say, but it always depends on traffic.

We have never stayed at Welk, but my inlaws did and the units were very nice and very spacious.

Have fun!

Rick


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 23, 2006)

It seems spacious, but it is very walkable. You can also easily drive from one area to park in another area.
Liz


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 23, 2006)

Forgot this, the 210 freeway is better than the 10, but it depends on where in the San Gabriel Valley you are going. The 60, 10 and 210 are all about parallel to each other with the 60 being the furthest south.
Liz


----------



## Fisch (Feb 23, 2006)

The travel times from Lindberg Field to Welk are correct.
Since you are arriving on a Saturday, you will avoid the nightmare that is the I-15 at rush hour.

If you plan on going into SD for any day trips, you should wait until 10am to head South.  That 40 minute drive easily takes 90 muntes in the morning.

What type of foods do you enjoy?
I live in Escondido and can recommend the better restuarants for you food likings.

Al


----------



## Amy (Feb 23, 2006)

Fisch said:
			
		

> If you plan on going into SD for any day trips, you should wait until 10am to head South. That 40 minute drive easily takes 90 muntes in the morning.



Eeks!  Thanks for the warning.  We do plan to head into SD on one of the days.



> What type of foods do you enjoy?
> I live in Escondido and can recommend the better restuarants for you food likings.



A local!  My luck.  We enjoy a wide range of foods and have basically no restrictions.  I definitely would like to visit a Mexican restaurant as I miss good Mexican food.  And we love fresh seafood, from cooked to raw sushi.  Also, I'd love a recommendation for an inexpensive "local" hangout, if there is one, whatever they may serve.  

We're planning to visit the Wild Animal Park for certain.  Any other sightseeing suggestions in the immediate area, places suitable with a toddler, would be appreciated.  I know nothing about Escondido other than the fact it is home to the Wild Animal Park.  

Thanks!


----------



## DrummerMom (Feb 23, 2006)

Amy, I live in the area also and own at Villas on the Green.  The units near Boulder Springs are all Villas on the Green units.  You could ask for one of the older units that would be as close as possible to Boulder Springs.  Your 23 month old will love the splash area.  The pools there do get crowded in the summer (not sure about spring).  Your other pool option would be the family pool at Broadway Hill.  Does your child swim?  I don't remember either pool having a large shallow end or kiddie pool.

Suggestions in the area:
Beaches (including checking out the seals at Children's Pool in La Jolla.
San Diego Zoo
Sea World
Wild Animal Park - definately
Julian - a nice drive and cute town known for antiques and apple pie

You might check into the Carlsbad Children's Museum http://www.museumforchildren.org/  I haven't been there but have heard it is fun for young children.
For a very casual day, we have a park in my neighborhood that little ones love.  Discovery Lake.  It has a very small lake with a toddler play area and a splash fountain that kids can play in.  There is a paved path around the lake which is flat and 3/4 mile around.  
http://www.ci.san-marcos.ca.us/departments.asp?id=2828
http://www.ci.san-marcos.ca.us/departments.asp?id=3100

Restaurants:
Restaurant Row in San Marcos (78 frwy west to San Marcos Blvd, west a few blocks, restaurants on right) Old California Restaurant Row includes (area code 760):

• Acapulco - Mexican - 471-2150 
• Bruno's Italian Ristorante - 744-7700 
• Burgers & Brew - 744-1960 
• China Wokery - 471-6066 
• Fish House Vera Cruz - 744-8000 
• Gentleman's Choice - Continental - 744-5215 
• IHOP - Continental - 471-2203 
• India Princess - 744-7599 
• Juice Place - 744-2459 
• Katsu Japanese Steak House - 744-7156 
• King and I - 744-1008 
• Marieta's Mexican Food - 752-1765 
• Mocha Marketplace - Coffeehouse - 744-2112 
• Old California Mining Co - 761-4900 
• Rockin' Baja Lobster - 744-7550 
• San Luis Rey Bakery - 471-6122 
• San Marcos Brewery & Grill - 471-0050 
• Tony Roma's - 736-4343

The Old California Restaurant Row is a great dinning option that offers a lot of choices at walking distance. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Fisch (Feb 23, 2006)

I second restuarant row.  They have a little bit of everything.  It's only about 15 minutes from Welk.
How ever Rockin Baja Lobster closed several months ago  

Some Food Suggestions:

*Mexican*: Mi Guadalara, great restuarant.  Sit Down, not Fast Food
http://www.miguadalajaraescondido.com/
Or Hernandez Hideaway.

*For Fast Food Mexican*:  Los Primos, at 1-15 and West Valley Parkway

*Sushi/Japanese*: Akita

*Pizza*:  Oggi's Pizza and Brewing Company or Killer Pizza From Mars.

*Ribs*: Fat Ivor's Rib Rack in Valley Center

*Buffet*:  Pala Casino, two exits north of Welk Resort.

*Local Hang Out:*  If you are talking bar or pub?  Near Restaurant Row is Penny Lane, which is a British Pub. & 
R.J. O' Sullivan Irish Pub & Steakhouse in downtown Escondido
Both places you can bring your toddler to. 


*Places to go with a Toddler*:

Oceanside Beach:  Just south of the pier.  There is a great playground, the beach, and there is also the beach police station right there.  We bring our 2 year old there all the time.  She loves it.

As mentioned the drive to Julian is good.  Get some fresh apple pies!

Logoland in Carlsbad

Hope this helps.

Al


----------



## Amy (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, Thanks, Drummermom and Fisch!


----------



## xyl22xya (Feb 24, 2006)

Not too much further up the 15 to Temecula.  Our toddlers have enjoyed the Temecula Duck Pond (Rancho California Rd exit).  Bring bread.

Katsu in San Marcos/Restaurant Row is excellent for Sushi.  For fast food, kid friendly, Rubios.

Drive into LA shouldn't be too bad for you since you will have car pool lane much of the way.


----------



## johnboy (Feb 25, 2006)

*Bits and Pieces*

You will really like this resort - it truly has something for everyone.  We lucked out to 3 weeks there last year - thought we might be bored, but could have happily stayed longer.

The bits of advice you have received so far is all good - # 15 is a far more direct route than # 5 and the traffic into SD is *extremely* heavy going in till about 10 or later, and coming back from about 4 till 6:30.  Wild Animal Park is an absolute must see - kids will love it and so will you.  The new Clubhouse is adjacent to the new Villas on the Green so not immediately accessible to any of the older units - not an unreasonable walk from any of the "Hills".  I would agree that a unit near the clubhouse at Harmony Hill is among the most desirable, with a unit in the middle of Broadway Hill the least desirable, as far as outlook is concerned.

Trader Joes and their infamous "2 buck chuck" and other goodies is easily accessible in Escondido - right across the street from VONs - Just head in the main road to Escondido from LWR and keep driving through to the far end of town where TJs in on the right - its about a 15 minute drive.

If you've never golfed before - or even if you have - try the free golf lessons each morning at about 10:00 at the clubhouse.  Asst Pro Josh is an excellent instructor, and, if my wife's reaction is any indication, not bad to look at either!

Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 25, 2006)

Seaworld is also great fun. My husband and I like it, even without kids and I took my son there when he was 4 or 5 and he liked it too and they didn't have as many attractions as they do now. It's at the top end of San Diego, so about a 30-35 minute drive.
Liz


----------



## Amy (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the SD area amusement park suggestions.  We are quite familiar with SD area (just not Escondido] as we used to live in LA and we would spend a weekend in SD almost every month.


----------



## Amy (Feb 26, 2006)

Dear owners - do you know if the refurbishment has been complete for all the units in the original Welk portion?


----------



## KforKitty (Feb 26, 2006)

*Unit Allocation*

Do you know if I will be allocated the unit on the exchange confirmation which is shown as 110 in the Melody Hill section?

Thanks

Kitty


----------



## Amy (Feb 26, 2006)

Just want to mention I couldn't wait so I called to make our requests.  There are no non-smoking designated rooms so I'll just have to hope for the best.  Refurbishment is still ongoing, so I asked for a refurbished room if available.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Food*



			
				xyl22xya said:
			
		

> Not too much further up the 15 to Temecula.  Our toddlers have enjoyed the Temecula Duck Pond (Rancho California Rd exit).  Bring bread.
> 
> Katsu in San Marcos/Restaurant Row is excellent for Sushi.  For fast food, kid friendly, Rubios.
> 
> Drive into LA shouldn't be too bad for you since you will have car pool lane much of the way.



Right across from the town of Temecula is a large shopping center with many restaurants including Claim Jumper which is one of our favorites when staying at Welk.  Welk is one of our favorites that we liked staying at so much we bought a unit there from a broker.
Bart


----------



## Amy (Feb 28, 2006)

I forgot to ask another traffic question.  Our flight home departs SAN at 11 am.  We will have to return a rental car and check several bags.  All the references to *heavy* traffic in the morning makes me think we ought to leave the resort no later than 8:30 am to assure we can reach the airport by ~ 9:30 am?  or do we need to leave earlier?


----------



## Fisch (Mar 1, 2006)

Amy said:
			
		

> All the references to *heavy* traffic in the morning makes me think we ought to leave the resort no later than 8:30 am to assure we can reach the airport by ~ 9:30 am?  or do we need to leave earlier?



That should be fine.


----------



## Amy (Mar 6, 2006)

Has anyone tried the new Canyon Grille restaurant onsite?  Did this replace the Mr. W's restaurant mentioned in the reviews (since I see no mention of Mr. W's on the resort website?


----------



## Holly (Aug 20, 2006)

*Anyone know the status*



			
				Amy said:
			
		

> Just want to mention I couldn't wait so I called to make our requests.  There are no non-smoking designated rooms so I'll just have to hope for the best.  Refurbishment is still ongoing, so I asked for a refurbished room if available.



Are all the units refurbished yet?  Did you get a "new" one?


----------



## maui2mama (Jan 4, 2016)

Amy said:


> We will be flying into San Diego and checking into the Lawrence Welk Resort on Saturday, March 11. This will be our first visit at Lawrence Welk, and we have a 2BR unit reserved for our family of three, DH, DS (23 months) and me. I picked the original Lawrence Welk over the newer Villas on the Greens after reading the TUG reviews. I'm planning to call the resort this week to place a couple of requests (such as request for non-smoking unit) and would appreciate some guidance. I also need help with misc. matters.
> *
> DRIVE FROM AIRPORT  *Google Map shows the distance to be around 44 miles with an estimated driving time of 50 minutes. Is the drive time fairly accurate from the airport to the resort parking lot?
> 
> ...


We will be staying at the Resort Villas through Interval.  How do I request a certain location, view, etc?  I have tried calling the resort and they told me to call Interval which I tried but was put on hold forever.  Any suggestion would be appreciated?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2016)

With II, you have no priority to request a view or location - you get what you get.  

If the resort told you to call II, that means they are not going to accept an advanced  request.  But you can always put in a request when you check-in.

*Please note that you responded to a post that is 10 years old.  When you use the search function, please look at the date of the post you pull up, before you respond.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 4, 2016)

This may be a "new" rule with the resort.  I have in the past called and requested a certain area and upstairs unit with an exchange, and it was honored by the resort.  I'd call back and see if I could talk to another person.
II has no control over what units are assigned.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 5, 2016)

I agree with itchyfeet.  We have been staying at the Resort Villas once a year, in the spring, and have never had a problem calling the resort in advance and getting to choose a villa from those still available.  Hope they haven't changed their policy.  Each section has a designated check-in day of the week.


----------



## Colt Seavers (Jan 9, 2016)

Keep in mind that the original units were fixed week/fixed unit which would limit the flexibility for exchanges.  I don't doubt the stories above but compared to other resorts there are probably fewer options available.  Of course we all know exchangers are always lowest on the totem pole.


----------

